# 2012 Lowveld Lodge Levy / Thoughts on selling at this time



## mawaga (Nov 27, 2011)

Has anyone recently paid their LL 2012 levy?  Any thoughts on whether its a good idea to pay the levy at this time when its not clear what's going to happen with LL?  (I've posted in other threads the emails I've received.)

Also, I'm tempted to sell (if it's even possible) my week but don't know the best approach for doing so.  Thoughts?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Nov 28, 2011)

I have emailed them that I am giving the unit back to them. Still got another bill. The first was, I think, for 2011, which was already paid. I'm hoping this is for 2012, but it doesn't say. I don't want to deal with them, lack of response to emails, very difficult to and expensive to call, bills sent when already paid.
Liz


----------



## Dori (Nov 28, 2011)

I paid my 2012 MF's with no problem. I don't have access to the amount right now, as I'm vacationing in Florida. I had no problems this year in paying. I deal with Simone Sammons, and she is generally very helpful and prompt. I'm disappointed that this year's TPU's are only 13. One year they jumped from 13 to 26. I got the letter mentioning the proxy, but no form was included, so I ignored it. I'll hang on for a bit to see what happens.

Dori


----------



## cedars (Nov 29, 2011)

*LL*

I usually pay 2 years in advance-I am paid for 2012 but will not pay any more until issues resolved.  I received letter without proxy forms and have had no response to emails.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Dec 30, 2011)

I need a good contact for Simone or whomever I need to contact regarding Lowveld Lodge. The email I just sent came back. I want to give back my week and want to know want papers I need to sign to do that.
Liz


----------



## cedars (Dec 30, 2011)

I have sent queries to Simones@firstresorts.co.za but since all the information and talk of conversion I have not received any replies. Keep us posted on your success with getting rid of it.  MaryAnn


----------



## Carolinian (Jan 1, 2012)

Giving back weeks, unfortunately, is exactly what the Club Leisure Group scammers are hoping you will do.  It just solidifies their control and makes them more money when they crash the resort.


----------



## martyap (Jan 1, 2012)

*Club Leisure*

When I sold my Durban Sands week to Club Leisure last February I dealt with Suretha Nel <surethan@clubleisure.co.za>


----------



## bdemerchant (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm curious why in the world someone would want to just "give back" their unit? I've gotten some great trades and hope to continue too- They'll have to pry the deed out of my cold dead hands. At any rate- nothing I have received from them indicate a mutiny is going on there.


----------



## Carolinian (Jan 2, 2012)

bdemerchant said:


> I'm curious why in the world someone would want to just "give back" their unit? I've gotten some great trades and hope to continue too- They'll have to pry the deed out of my cold dead hands. At any rate- nothing I have received from them indicate a mutiny is going on there.



When they are being run by Captain Bligh (''Bullfrog'' Lamont), perhaps they do need a Fletcher Christian to come along!


----------

